# The Meaning Of Pets!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

*The Meaning Of Pets*

Pets are the best
They are worth the trips to the vets
They have precious lives
A pet never lies
Pets are the one
The one who is fun
I love my pets
I know you do too.

That was my poem. *Bowing* *Bowing* Thank you, Thank you.

Catlover!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Good one!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

edit --> sorry, deleted because inadvertantly posted twice.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

aww! That's a cute poem catlover!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Tim, & Spuz!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

great poem


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks! It's not my best, but thanks for he compliments!


----------

